# MUM ON DRUM!



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

This week kicked off the BBNWR NIGHT DRUM sessions. I have it from the best possible source that the bite is on, with largest drum as of yesterday of 49". LIP lips are sealed,too. Heavy drum action. Call the pier and ask for fishing report...you can hear about spots and croakers.But if you ASK if any big drum are being caught they won't lie to you.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

First hand repot....Good bite on the E-NE wind from VA down into N OBX


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

I took the youngster to last night on NE wind and it was quiet. Just sharks and small black drum. But I could see the lights clicking on and off further south.


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

The bite is far from on. There were a few fish caught this past weekend but it was super slow, considering wind, tides, moon were all in favor. Biggest issue is there isn't any bait in the surf, the bay is still stacked with spot. 

I fished Friday PM, Saturday AM, Saturday PM, and Sunday PM.

Friday night was the best night, there were 5 caught at the refuge among close to 20 anglers and one drum at dam neck. Not good by any means considering the conditions. LIP did NOT have many at all.

Saturday AM was horrible, nothing was caught at the refuge. 

Saturday PM there were only 2 drum caught at the refuge and it was again crowded. 

Sunday AM nothing was caught.

Sunday PM 3 drum were caught at the refuge, and here is the crazy part, LIP had 0 (zero,....not a typo). I lost a big one after 10 min battle (main line broke, not a shock knot failure).

Monday Night only 1 was caught. 

90% of the fish have been caught on the incoming tide or the top of the tide. 

Black Adder its been a while, hope your doing good!


----------



## Sam Koltisko (Oct 7, 2020)

andrew k said:


> The bite is far from on. There were a few fish caught this past weekend but it was super slow, considering wind, tides, moon were all in favor. Biggest issue is there isn't any bait in the surf, the bay is still stacked with spot.
> 
> I fished Friday PM, Saturday AM, Saturday PM, and Sunday PM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam Koltisko (Oct 7, 2020)

If I was to go fishing this Saturday night at VA beach, where specifically should I go, and what would you recommend for bait? I usually fish with squid and fish bites.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Andrew it's good to see you posting here again, did you have an old guy named Mark with you ?


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Doing good, Andrew. Grandkids will be excited we heard from you. See you around BBNWR .
Chip


----------

